# New Filter



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Im just starting to get into planted tanks with my 29 gallon. I currently have a 50 gallon aquaclear filter going in the tank right now but lately I have noticed that it seems to always be getting gunk stuck on the filter intake and not circulating the water too strongly. 

I have been told also that HOB filters are not always good for planted tanks because they done give enough circulation for ferts and other such things. Therefore, Maybe a canister filter would be better? 

Which does everyone suggest would be better. A canister or HOB?

Which one is more quiet? Which one is stronger? If I do get a canister, what type of refills do I need and which Size Canister for a 29 gallon? If I go to Petco to get a new filter, which brand would you suggest to get? I am sure some people have experience with this...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A Fluval 204 cannister filter would work nicely and Fluvals are quiet and easy to operate. I used a 104 size on my 29 gallon, but it didn't provide adequate circulation in the tank.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

How much would you think those run about? (price)


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

the popular canister filters are fluvals, rena XP's, and eheims. the fluvals and XP's are priced similarly, while the eheims are priced higher if you go with the pro series.

you can get a fluval 204 for about ~$90.00 canadian or ~$82.00US. for XP, you can go with an XP1, which sells for about ~$90.00 canadian or ~$82.00US. as for the eheim, you could go with an Ecco 2232, which is cheaper than a pro series. you could get one for about ~105.00 canadian or ~$95.00US. you could get a pro series, but that would be overkill for a 29 gallon.

of course you could probably find these cheaper elsewhere. i've used the fluvals, aquaclears, magnum, and currently an XP1 for my 20 gallon. for price, ease of maintenance, and quality, i like the XP. i'll be getting an XP3 for a larger custom tank that i'm going to get built soon.

in the end, it depends on how much you want to spend and what brand would suit your needs the best.

hope this helps.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

hmmmmm.. Well right now I am in college and have a limited budget so I am thinking that the proseries is out. But I haver been looking over some reviews for the fluval and alhtough I seem to see them everywhere, I see that they are kind of a pain in the ass when it comes to cleaning as well as quality. 

Currently I have about 20 dollars US with a gift certificate to PETCO. Does anyone know what type of canister filters that they sell there? I know they sell fluval. hm.....


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

this is what i found on their website...

Penn Plax, Pentair Aquatics, Rainbow Lifeguard, Marineland Magnum 350 and HOT. i've only used the magnum 350, which was a great filter, but was a chore to clean. i've never heard of the others, so i can't offer any opinions on them. maybe someone else can.

you can check out the prices for their canister filters here:

Petco Canister Filters


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

A 104 will work on a planted tank, here are some links. IME, Fluvals are also prone to intake strainer clogging.

http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/filtration_Fluval.htm

http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/filtration_Fluval.htm

I have 6 Fluvals, various sizes, here is what I used to offset the cheesy plumbing:

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...uct_Code=SQUID-UTUBE&Category_Code=Wavemaking

http://123fish.net/gc/getDetail.php?ID=150528

5/8" tubing purchased at local home improvement store....DC


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Well, I just got back from Petco and I was talking to a worker and he said that he would recommend the Eheim first and then the Cascade Penn Plax. I couldnt affort 140 dollars so I just got the 90 dollar Penn Plax.

Does anyone have any experience with these filters? I have looked at reviews on the internet but nothing really helpful.....

Well, They have a 30 day policy that I can take the filter back if I dont like it. I guess we will see....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I'm a little late on this one. But maybe you might consider returning the Penn Plax (although I have no experience with that one).

You could get an Eheim 2213 which is perfect for a 29 gallon, at bigals for around $80 shipped. http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/category.xml?pcid1=2885;category_id=1711. I'm sure you can get the Plenn Plax cheaper here too, maybe.

And especially since you're on a budget. The Filstar XP1, or even better the XP2 can be bought your local Petsmart with a Pricematch from Bigalsonline's price. Just print the product page out with the price and ask them to pricematch it. The XP1 should be around $60, and XP2 $75.I think the Rena and Eheims are generally the better filters than the Penn Plax.

Lastly, for an even cheaper alternative, how about the Via Aqua Canister filter series? or even the Jebo ones from aquatraders.com. Some folks have had issues with the jebo, but for the most part it's limited I think. The Via Aqua looks like a great filter.

-John N.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Thanks John..

The problem is that I bought the filter at Petco by returning my aquaclear that crapped out on me. So, they could only give me store credit which was about 45 dollars. I either had the option to buy Fluval, Eheim or Penn Plax ( Cascade). 

Does anyone know if Petco Price Matches with online stores because I would love to get an Eheim. I have heard only good things about them...


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I just called Petco up and they said they would only pricematch with a product that an actual store sells as opposed to online sales.... 

Has anyone ever had any experience with this? I believe that Big Al's is a store as well though if im not mistaken. I wonder how I could prove to them that Big Als is cheaper even in the store?


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I think I may be going to get an Eheim to replace my Cascade. Does anyone know fi the Eheim is pretty user friendly?


----------

